# RAM unterschiedlicher Hersteller gepaart im DualChannel



## SkunkOn (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich betreibe meinen PC mit 8 GB RAM von Crucial und möchte auf 16GB aufrüsten. Ich verspreche mir davon eine leichte Verbesserung der Performance im Gaming.

Meine Fragen:
1) Kann ich mir zwei Riegel á 4 GB eines anderen Herstellers besorgen und sie problemlos in die übrigen Slots schieben? (alle werden am Ende den selben Takt [1600] haben)
                    -> meinen Speicher finde nirgens mehr für einen vernünftigen Preis zu kaufen.
2) Welche Verbesserung kann ich erwarten? [Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich mit dem jetzigen Zustand soweit auch zufrieden wäre]

Meine Kaufideen:

Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance Low Profile 8GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Oder

Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance Low Profile 8GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Mein Setting:

Board:    Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
CPU:       Intel Core i5 4460
GPU:      2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 SSC (EVGA)
RAM:      8,00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz [ Spezielle Bezeichnung: CT51264BA160B.C16FER2] [Bild im Anhang, sorry für die Qualität]
ATX:       500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Speicher: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB

Ich spiele im Wesentlichen PUBG auf mittleren Einstellungen mit um und bei 60 FPS (eher mehr) bei 1080p. Schön wäre es, wenn ich die Texturen und die Effekte damit verbessern könnte. Grundsätzlich interessiert mich natürlich was eine RAM Erweiterung im Spiel verbessern würde.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für alle Antworten.
Grüße
SkunkOn


----------



## the.hai (31. Januar 2019)

Ja das sollte gehen. Einfach Riegel mit identischen Eckdaten kaufen und es sollte zu 99% laufen.

Allerdings würde ich eher 2x8gb neu kaufen und Ruhe haben, statt teurer 2x4gb mit evtl Problemen. (bzw auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt stöbern)


----------



## Stueppi (1. Februar 2019)

YouTube
Das sollte deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich eher 2x8gb neu kaufen und Ruhe haben, statt teurer 2x4gb mit evtl Problemen. (bzw auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt stöbern)


Da würde ich auch zu raten!


----------



## SkunkOn (1. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Ok, unterschiedliche Hersteller sind also erstmal kein Problem. 

Die Menge des Speichers ist jetzt so eine Sache. Profitiere ich denn von den 8GB mehr? Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass ich von mehr RAM im Spiel garnicht wirklich profitieren würde. Die aktuelle Kaufidee entstammt eigentlich nur dem leisen Zweifel daran...immerhin ist die Aussage schon ein paar Jahre her.

Ich bin mur bewusst, dass man dieses Thema schon oft behandelt hat und keine genaue Prognose getroffen werden kann. Mit diesem Thema habe ich auf eure Erfahrung gesetzt...vielleicht kann man ja doch einschätzen wie hoch der Einfluss in meinem Fall sein könnte. 
VG
SkunkOn


----------



## SkunkOn (1. Februar 2019)

Gutes Video, danke.


edit:
Das sollte eigentlich direkt an Stueppi gehen


----------



## SkunkOn (16. Februar 2019)

So,

um das Thema anzuschließen:

Ich habe mir nochmal 2 X 4GB Blöcke besorgt. Der Unterschied ist schwieriger zu beurteilen als ich dachte. 

Vorher: 8GB DDR3
Jetzt:   16GB DDR3

Bezogen auf PUBG:
Texturen konnte ich erhöhen, auch das Post Processing ließ sich ohne Frameverluste noch eine Stufe heraufsetzen.

Hat sich das gelohnt?
Nö. Der Speicher hat an dieser Stelle bisher keinen wirklich erlebbaren Effekt gehabt. - bezogen auf das Gaming! Videobearbeitung, Konvertierung etc geht alles spürbar schneller.

Vielleicht hilft das jemandem, den das Thema ebenso interessiert.

Viele Grüße
Skunk


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2019)

SkunkOn schrieb:


> Hat sich das gelohnt?
> Nö. Der Speicher hat an dieser Stelle bisher keinen wirklich erlebbaren Effekt gehabt. - bezogen auf das Gaming! Videobearbeitung, Konvertierung etc geht alles spürbar schneller.


 War doch zu erwarten bei einer unteren Mittelklasse CPU und unteren Mittelklasse GPU.

Wie soll da eine Arbeitsspeichererhöhung einen merklichen Effekt bewirken?


----------



## SkunkOn (16. Februar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> War doch zu erwarten bei einer unteren Mittelklasse CPU und unteren Mittelklasse GPU.
> 
> Wie soll da eine Arbeitsspeichererhöhung einen merklichen Effekt bewirken?



Was ich erwartet habe steht doch in meiner Frage?!?! WIE eine RAM-Erweiterung die Performance im Spiel verbessert kann ich in Ermangelung von Fachkenntnis nicht beurteilen, daher die Frage nach dem "ob".

Da du Ahnung zu haben scheinst und auch eine Aussage über meine CPU gemacht hast: Wäre o.g. System überhaupt in der Lage beispielsweise eine GTX 1070 TI zu bedienen? Oder wäre CPU etc. der Flaschenhals, und die Grafikkarte wäre quasi unterfordert?
 (Wie gesagt: technische Zusammenhänge kenne ich nur rudimentär und bin immer froh, wenn mir jemand verständlich machen kann, wie soetwas prinzipiell funktioniert...möglicherweise erübrigen sich dann ja zukünftige Fragen.)

Viele Grüße
Skunk


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2019)

SkunkOn schrieb:


> Was ich erwartet habe steht doch in meiner Frage?!?!


Oh, hab ich übersehen.


----------

